# Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.



## Elbdrache (12. Januar 2018)

Wie wir ja alle wissen, sind oben genannte anglerfeindliche "gemeinnützige" Organisationen medial sehr breit aufgestellt und erreichen dadurch zum einen viele Menschen, die sie mit häufig "alternativen Fakten" gegen das Angeln mobilisieren und erhalten zum anderen große Summen an Spendengeldern, die für alles mögliche, aber kaum für unsere Natur eingesetzt werden. Wie wäre es denn, eine gemeinnützige Organisation nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip aufzubauen, die über Wahrheiten und Unwahrheiten in diesen Themenbereichen aufklärt, Spendengelder in sinnvolle Renaturierungs- und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte investiert und somit das tut, was eine gemeinnützige Organisation eigentlich auszeichnet? Mir ist bewusst, dass so etwas mehr träumerisch als realistisch ist, aber Träumen wird man wohl noch dürfen


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Du hast völlig Recht, so was fehlt.
Aber diese Nummer


Elbdrache schrieb:


> ... Spendengelder in sinnvolle Renaturierungs- und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte investiert ...


braucht kein Angler, der Naturschutzgedanke ist bei dem was unsere Verbände tun, doch sowieso schon überproportional vertreten.
Wobei "überproportional" komplett untertrieben ist.

Was fehlt ist genau das, was die Verbände nicht machen:
- Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über die Angelei
_(und damit meine ich das Angeln selbst und eben nicht Naturschutzgedöns)_
- Lobbyismus für die Angelei
in Politik & Justiz (also auch inkl. Klagen)
- Netzwerke schaffen
mit anderen Naturnutzern, Industie & Handel, ...
- Kampf gegen Angelgegner
- Vernetzung des Angelns in der Bevölkerung fördern
- ...undundund

Das Letzte was Angler brauchen ist noch mehr Naturschutztamtam.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



> Wie wäre es denn, eine gemeinnützige Organisation nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip aufzubauen, die über Wahrheiten und Unwahrheiten in diesen Themenbereichen aufklärt


Dafür bezahlen organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer eigentlich bereits über ihre Vereine den Naturschutzverband DAFV und dessen Landes/Mitgliedsverbände.

Warum sie das tun, obwohl die nichts unternehmen gegen PETA, bleibt ein Geheimnis. 

Sie bräuchten nur ihren Vereinsvorsitzenden in den H...... treten und zu verlangen, dass die über Landesverbände den DAFV zum Jagen tragen, damit der endlich mal was für Angler und Angeln macht, und wie verlangt PETA entgegentritt..

Warum sich das organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer trotz langjähriger, entsprechender Berichterstattung alles gefallen lassen, dass ihre Verbände da nichts tun und versagen,  und dazu immer dennoch einfach brav weiter bezahlen und alles von Verbänden und Vereinen abnicken, das ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und zu verlangen, dass die über Landesverbände den DAFV zum Jagen tragen, damit der endlich mal was für Angler und Angeln macht, ...


Ich rechne das der frühen Morgenstunde zu, dass du noch solchen Träumen unterliegst.

Denn was würde der DAFV dann wohl sagen, wenn tatsächlich so etwas an ihn ran getragen werden würde?

Die Antwort ist: _"was?"_


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Antwort aus 2013 (ich hab immerhin gefragt, organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer, ihre Vereine, Landesverbände etc. nicht....):

Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Über das Ding kann ich heut noch lachen!
Einen peinlicheren Offenbahrungseid kann man sich für eine Interessenvertretungs-Institution kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Elbdrache schrieb:


> ..... Wie wäre es denn, eine gemeinnützige Organisation nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip aufzubauen, die über Wahrheiten und Unwahrheiten in diesen Themenbereichen aufklärt, Spendengelder in sinnvolle Renaturierungs- und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte investiert und somit das tut, was eine gemeinnützige Organisation eigentlich auszeichnet?



Die Spendengelder solltest Du dann in den medialen Auftritt gegen diese NGOs stecken!

Btw. Mir dünkt, Fr. Dr. Hand-Käse hat endlich das, was sie für sich erreichen wollte. Stille bis zum eigenen Begräbnis!


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Darf nicht antworten, könnte strafrechtlich relevant sein. :-x
Die Spenden für Medienkrieg einsetzen und auf Naturschutz machen wäre effektiv - wird ja seitens PETA vorgelebt


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Da kann ich den Landesverband Niedersachsen ins Gespräch bringen, die haben einige Studierte Fischereibiologen - und das kommt in der Politik an. Selbst bei den Medien kann man die mal sehen -wie bei Pro7 als es um Wels ging .
Ich kann nur an alle jüngeren appellieren, die nicht wissen sollen was sie beruflich werden wollen, macht was mit Natur im Studium. Da sind die Anhänger der Grünen uns deutlich voraus und besetzten Ämter in Behörden -da müssen wir hin, fresst Kreide bis ihr den richtigen Posten habt.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Nichts gegen biologen, aber die sind überproportional in sämtlichen Verbänden vertreten.
Was überall fehlt sind Lobbyisten (kein Beruf, aber es gibt Experten) & Juristen (mit Blickrichtung 'pro' Freiheit des Anglers)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

seh das wie kati...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen biologen, aber die sind überproportional in sämtlichen Verbänden vertreten.
> Was überall fehlt sind Lobbyisten (kein Beruf, aber es gibt Experten) & Juristen (mit Blickrichtung 'pro' Freiheit des Anglers)!



Mit Lobbyisten kommst du aus meiner Sicht nirgends mehr durch die Tür. Man muss sachlich belegen, welchen Wert Angler für die Gesellschaft haben (von Naturschutz über Bio-Nahrungsmittelproduktion bis bin zur Erholung und der Erziehung Jugendlicher zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur).

Wer hier in Franken von Städten und Gemeinden Gewässer pachten will, hat ohne den Stempel als anerkannter Naturschutz-Verein keine Chance. Wer andererseits diesen Stempel hat, kann sich immer mal wieder um Zuwendungen im 4stelligen Bereich in Form von Naturschutz-Preisen freuen. Und hinter diesem Konzept stehen die Stadt- und Gemeinderäte aus Überzeugung.

Und zum Thema Juristen: Deren Einsatz ist punktuell wichtig (siehe Anglerdemo), kann aber schnell zu Pyrrhus-Siegen führen, wenn man gegen die öffentliche Meinung arbeitet. Und ich glaube, einige Leute unterschätzen, wie tief der Natur- und Tierschutzgedanke mittlerweile in der Bevölkerung zumindest der Alten Bundesländer verhaftet ist.

Angler wie Jäger und Landwirte befinden sich in Deutschland in einem sehr komplizierten Umfeld. Und je mehr Einfluss die Grünen auf die Landespolitik gewinnen (offensichtlich ja von der Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung unterstützt) und sich die Entfremdung zwischen Menschen und Naturnutzung fortsetzt, desto komplizierter wird das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> . Man muss sachlich belegen, welchen Wert Angler für die Gesellschaft haben (von Naturschutz über Bio-Nahrungsmittelproduktion bis bin zur Erholung und der Erziehung Jugendlicher zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur).


Seh ich komplett anders.

Wurde ja aktuell erst bewiesen, anschau- und nachlesbar, wie wenig Faken und Sachliches in der Angelpolitik eine Rolle spielen:
 Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, einige Leute unterschätzen, wie tief der Natur- und Tierschutzgedanke mittlerweile in der Bevölkerung zumindest der Alten Bundesländer verhaftet ist.



Auch da ließe sich z. T. gegensteuern.

Der durchschnittlich oder eher "nebenbei" informierte Bundesbürger,bekommt zu diesen Themen nämlich eher wenig sachliches, dafür aber umso mehr ideolgisch fragwürdiges und immer öfter auch puren Humbug eingetrichtert..und das täglich..

Wirkt halt wie das fleissige vorsprechen bei Papageien 

Tierschutz? Deutsche Bigotterie bis zum abwinken! 

Das ganze hat in vielen Bereichen nicht die Bohne mit Natur-und Tierschutz zu tun.

Per ranzigen Schutzknochen ankondionierte Verdummung ist das.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seh ich komplett anders.
> 
> Wurde ja aktuell erst bewiesen, anschau- und nachlesbar, wie wenig Faken und Sachliches in der Angelpolitik eine Rolle spielen:
> Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.



Dann muss man halt Fakten und Sachlichkeit in diese Diskussion einbringen. Sonst werden wir Angler als "gesellschaftliche Randgruppe" immer den Kürzeren ziehen.

Übrigens:
Viele Angelvereine hier in der Gegend sehen sich aktuell mit der Situation konfrontiert, dass bei den Verpächtern ein Generationswechsel stattfindet und dass die nachrückende Eigentümer-Generation, wenn es um die Verlängerung des Pachtvertrags geht, plötzlich Fragen hinsichtlich nachhaltiger Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Sicherstellung des Vogelschutzes (!!) usw. stellt. Auch da wird es plötzlich wichtig, argumentieren zu können. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Du sprichst immer von Pachten - da gehts um bewirtschaften, nicht um Angeln oder Angelpolitik wie hier angesprochen. 

Ob mir ein Schützer aus Überzeugung oder ein Angelverein im vorauseilenden Einknicken vor Schützern was verbietet, ist mir als Angler zuerst mal wurscht.

Und ist im Ergebnis für mich als Angler auch gleich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du sprichst immer von Pachten - da gehts um bewirtschaften, nicht um Angeln oder Angelpolitik wie hier angesprochen.



Da geht es insbesondere bei Fließgewässern zuerst mal darum, ob Gewässern für den Zugang von Anglern erhalten bleiben oder diesem entzogen werden, falls der Verpächter sich entschließt, beispielsweise schilfreiche Altarme separat an den NABU zu verpachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

klar, und?

Ob mir nachher der Verein oder der NABU das Angeln und den Zugang verbietet, weils der Verpächter will (Dein Argument oben), ist mir als Angler wurscht. 

Wer einknickt vor Schützern hat verloren, so oder so..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Passend zu der ganzen Diskussion findet man übrigens auf den Seiten des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern aktuell folgende Stellenausschreibung:
http://lfvbayern.de/der-verband/kar...aesseroekologie-und-binnenfischerei-1976.html

Zitat:
"Das Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) in Berlin bietet eine Doktorandenstelle zur Untersuchungen des Einflusses von Freizeitnutzung auf die Gewässerökologie und Biodiversität."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> klar, und?
> 
> Ob mir nachher der Verein oder der NABU das Angeln und den Zugang verbietet, weils der Verpächter will (Dein Argument oben), ist mir als Angler wurscht.
> 
> Wer einknickt vor Schützern hat verloren, so oder so..



Der NABU wird dem Angler den Zugang verwehren, der Verein wird ihn regulieren (beispielsweise mit Entnahmebeschränkungen für Fische und Zugangsbeschränkungen zu Schilfgürteln). Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

Am Ende nicht, weil die Schützer erst nach kompletter Einstellung des Angelns Ruhe geben.
Appeasementpolitik hat Angler noch nie weitergebracht und nur Schützern genützt


----------



## Fruehling (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Appeasementpolitik hat Angler noch nie weitergebracht und nur Schützern genützt



Welchen "Nutzen" hatten die Schützer davon?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am Ende nicht, weil die Schützer erst nach kompletter Einstellung des Angelns Ruhe geben.
> Appeasementpolitik hat Angler noch nie weitergebracht und nur Schützern genützt



Es gibt "Extremisten", die Fleischverzehr, Verbrennungsmotoren, Jagd, Angeln und vieles mehr verbieten wollen. Mit solchen Spinnern zu diskutieren, ist sinnlos. Man muss den Leuten, die für deren Theorien empfänglich sind, aber erklären, warum bestimmte Dinge notwendig bzw. sinnvoll sind.

Meine Tochter wird demnächst 18 Jahre alt und kann den Grünen prinzipiell recht viel abgewinnen. Ich erläutere ihr oft bestimmte Zusammenhänge aus meiner Sicht heraus, damit sie sich selbst ein Bild machen kann. Und letztendlich kommt sie dann oft zum Schluss, dass die Positionen der Grünen nicht so recht praktikabel oder erstrebenswert sind. Nur auf diese Weise werden wir Mehrheiten für die Interessen der Angler finden: durch Argumentation und Klarstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



> Welchen "Nutzen" hatten die Schützer davon?



Die Schützer wollen Angler und Angeln ganz weghaben, ihnen Gewässer wegkaufen etc. (eigene, öffentliche Aussagen NABU, PETA etc.).

Also ist jede Einschränkung und jedes Verbot für Angler und Angeln, das Bewirtschafter (welche auch immer) schon im vorauseilenden Gehorsam unterschreiben, ein Nutzen für Schützer zum Schaden der Angler - Salamitaktik.

Muss man nicht begreifen..

Mancher, der das begreift, stellt dann die Frage, um die es hier eigentlich geht:


Elbdrache schrieb:


> Wie wir ja alle wissen, sind oben genannte anglerfeindliche "gemeinnützige" Organisationen medial sehr breit aufgestellt und erreichen dadurch zum einen viele Menschen, die sie mit häufig "alternativen Fakten" gegen das Angeln mobilisieren und erhalten zum anderen große Summen an Spendengeldern, die für alles mögliche, aber kaum für unsere Natur eingesetzt werden. *Wie wäre es denn, eine gemeinnützige Organisation nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip aufzubauen, die über Wahrheiten und Unwahrheiten in diesen Themenbereichen aufklärt, Spendengelder in sinnvolle Renaturierungs- und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte investiert und somit das tut, was eine gemeinnützige Organisation eigentlich auszeichnet? *Mir ist bewusst, dass so etwas mehr träumerisch als realistisch ist, aber Träumen wird man wohl noch dürfen


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Welchen "Nutzen" hatten die Schützer davon?



sie sind da, wo sie jetzt sind. Stark wie nie zuvor.
Die Stigmatisierung der Angler schreitet voran


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit Lobbyisten kommst du aus meiner Sicht nirgends mehr durch die Tür...


Lobbyisten sind dazu da, Türen zu finden und zu öffnen,
dahinter dann etwas zu bewegen.
Biologen liefern das Futter, welches der Lobbyist mit sich führt.
Und das Erreichte muss mit Juristen verteidigt werden.

Es geht darum auf ganzer Bandbreite schlagkräftig zu sein, nicht um ein 'der Eine ist besser als der Andere'.

Schau ich jedoch in die Verbandsrealität, seh ich vor Biologen das Angeln kaum noch.
Auf einer Homepage veröffentlichtes Ökogedöns bringt keinen Verband weiter.
Es fehlt an Leuten, die Klinken putzen.

Schlimmer wird's dann noch, wenn die Sicht der angestellten(!) Biologen zum Maßstab & Erziehungsziel für die Mitgliedsvereine wird.
In vielen Verbänden wird vollkommen umgekrempelt, wer Koch und wer Kellner zu sein hat.


----------



## gründler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*

......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Ich werde weiterhin ähnliche Projekte angehen...fragt nicht warum hat schon seinen Sinn........



Finde ich super. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Idee eines Pendants zu Peta, Nabu und co.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lobbyisten sind dazu da, Türen zu finden und zu öffnen,
> dahinter dann etwas zu bewegen.



Wenn wir dagegen mal das absolute DAFV Negativbeispiel betrachten..da ist nix mit andere Türen öffnen, die kommen ja nicht mal aus ihrer (primär selbst geschaffenen) Gummizelle raus.

Im Gegenteil:man wird in immer kleiner werdende Räumlichkeiten durchgereicht.

Passt aber schon....schei$$ auf das vergitterte Fenster und die von aussen abgeschlossene Tür,Hauptsache innen 'ne schöne Naturschutztapete.


----------

